# Wind, IBS-D, Anxiety!



## jonbaker (Oct 16, 2011)

Hi all,Stumbled accross this forum on my search for IBS-D medication. I'm a 35 year old male and have recently been suffering with very bad trapped wind. I've always had lose bm but recently have got worse, i always used to put my lose bm down to anxiety. I used to suffer with panic attacks but i have that under control now, except on my tube journeys to work that go along with the lose bm! I'm petrified of being stuck in a tube tunnel, its the only time i feel panic now.I have tests done at docs all normal and they just say probably ibs, my mum has this also. I've tried every over the counter medication for the trapped wind, nothing works, also had prescriped anti spasmodics/mintec that did nothing.I'm still battling to find out what causes my trapped wind and think i may have it down to certain foods, porridge and chocolate for example! although i'm not sure if that is just coincidence. A new doctor gave me Lansoprazole as he thought i have too much acid, i'm sticking with it but not had much effect.Anyhow, what i'm trying to say is every morning i always have lose bm, i usualy go up to 4 times before i leave for my 1 hour 30 trip to work. I bathroom map and often get off the train for fear of getting stuck in a tunnel and needing to go. So hear we have my anxiety and lose bm in play. If i can find something that bungs me up somewhat i wont be so panicky in the morning about getting to work and maybe be able to get to work without having to stop!I heard codeine can work and found some co-codamol in my medicine box but they contain paracetmol as well, they make me quite drowsy/buzzy and i'm not sure if you can get codeine on its own over the counter??I've read on the forum that only try codeine if imodium doesn't work so i'll do that. Does it have to be imodium or will unbranded loperamide caps from a supermaket be just the same. Also, how many tabs should i start off on? If i can get the lose bm undercontrol perhaps the trapped wind will stop. But for the last 5 months i've had the trapped wind nearly every day, usualy builds up during the day and i then have to get into yoga postions in the evenings to force it out! Been making my life a misery, lose bm in mornings then trapped wind in evenings Sorry for the long post! it's my first


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

> Does it have to be imodium or will unbranded loperamide caps from a supermaket be just the same.


I have found it works just as well as the branded imodium. I take it WITH meals to prevent D. I also take an anti-gas (simethicone.. like windeze or the store brand of it) because imodium can cause cramping in some folks and the anti-gas seems to prevent that. You decide how much you need. If you find taking one whole caplet is too much with every meal... break them in half or even quarters. See how you do... and try to get rid of the anxiety as that can only aggravte things and make the Diarrhea a self fulfilling prophecy!


----------



## Nic11 (Aug 1, 2010)

My brother suffered from the same symptoms and travel worries. He recently got Kolanticon gel from the GP, it helps to relieve wind, muscle spasm and as a antacid, he hasnt had any problems in almost a month of taking it now, im not saying it will cure you as it doesnt work on my IBS but it may help. Good luck.


----------



## jonbaker (Oct 16, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. The pharmacy should have some of that Kolanticon gel for me tomorrow, i'll give that a shot. Since posting i've tried 1 loperamide with my evening meal and since then have had a 'normalish' bm in the morning. It's nice to only have to go once before work and no more during the day or night. Managed to get to work both times without fear of pooing my pants!I've also started taking a windeze tab after every meal, but it's the wind that is really killing me. My stomach at work today was making all sorts of noises, bubbling/gurgling inside me. Constant pains in stomach i especially get it on my left side just under my rib cage.Are there any other remedies for wind available on prescription? i belive i've tried all the over counter ones.. anything other than simethicone? it doesn't really do much for me. I'm thinking that i probably have a food intolerance and was thinking about having the test done, £220 though!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

The simethicone won't do much for me either unless I take it WITH the imodium and WITH food.


----------



## jonbaker (Oct 16, 2011)

Nic11 said:


> My brother suffered from the same symptoms and travel worries. He recently got Kolanticon gel from the GP, it helps to relieve wind, muscle spasm and as a antacid, he hasnt had any problems in almost a month of taking it now, im not saying it will cure you as it doesnt work on my IBS but it may help. Good luck.


I've got this now, how much does your brother take? the recommended dose is a bit vague, 2 to 4 spoonfulls every 4 hours if needed, i'm starting off on 2 spoonfulls 3 times a day


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

Ive been taking codeine on prescription for the past 12 months or so after loperamide failed on me yet again.I take 2 lots of 2 in the morning and 1 or 2 with my evening meal.I sometimes take 4 imodium in the afternoon also if i dont want to overdo the codeine as it helps temporarily but only as a stop gap.For the record i found windeze really hard to take too but i maybe didnt take them with food as BQ said to.


----------



## tishtosh (Nov 9, 2011)

I hope this helps you out. I use unbranded loperamide tablets from the supermarket and honestly I find it better than using imodium. You need to take two tablets usually, and then one everytime you have a lose bowel movement. It really helps knowing that you cannot be physically ill after taking the tablets, and I rely on them a lot, but I am not sure this is a particularly healthy or sensible option :/


----------

